# Goyard Anjou help



## Purselover724

Hi everyone!  I am going to make my long awaited much anticipated first Goyard purchase ever in Paris in a few weeks. I have decided on the Anjou (over the St. Louis) in the GM. How has your wear and tear been?  How do you like it after using yours for a while?  I also am tortured over what color to choose. Right now it’s between grey and black/black, but that keeps changing!  Would you all mind posting pictures of yours?


----------



## Swanky

I carry mine everyday and travel with it and it looks brand new! I want every color lol, mine is black/black.


----------



## yoshikitty

I have the mini in sky blue and love it to death. It's such a beautiful bag. I have only used if for less than 10 times, it seems that it's holding up very good, looks brand new. 
If you have decided the colour, I suggest you to contact the store asking for the availability before going.


----------



## Purselover724

Swanky said:


> I carry mine everyday and travel with it and it looks brand new! I want every color lol, mine is black/black.


I can see wanting every color! How long have you had yours? Would you mind showing pics of how it looks now! Do you ever reverse it?


----------



## Swanky

I don’t ever reverse it, no idea why lol
It really is a fab tote! I remembered you asked for a pic yesterday while I was running errands! It’s been carried daily for over a year (I think?) and it looks brand new still. 




Purselover724 said:


> I can see wanting every color! How long have you had yours? Would you mind showing pics of how it looks now! Do you ever reverse it?


----------



## Purselover724

Swanky said:


> I don’t ever reverse it, no idea why lol
> It really is a fab tote! I remembered you asked for a pic yesterday while I was running errands! It’s been carried daily for over a year (I think?) and it looks brand new still.
> 
> View attachment 5296635


Wow, it does look brand new. Thank you SO much for sharing!!!


----------



## Purselover724

Swanky said:


> I don’t ever reverse it, no idea why lol
> It really is a fab tote! I remembered you asked for a pic yesterday while I was running errands! It’s been carried daily for over a year (I think?) and it looks brand new still.
> 
> View attachment 5296635


This also makes me really want thé black over the grey. This is just so gorgeous.


----------



## Swanky

Purselover724 said:


> This also makes me really want thé black over the grey. This is just so gorgeous.


Thanks!! I have an Artois in grey and love it, DH chose my Anjou as a gift and it’s perfect! I’d prob have picked grey and now I know I’d have picked wrong lol


----------



## athk

I am in love with the reversible design and have my eyes set on the Anjou in black/tan. I plan to use it as my everyday work tote and also carry my laptop in it. Is this a terrible idea? I am worried about handles cracking and understand that carrying heavy stuff is a no-go for the St Louis. Anybody used the Anjou to carry a laptop and share their experiences so far?


----------



## Swanky

I would not use it everyday as a computer bag, I’d choose an Artois for that. 
If I travel I put my laptop in it for the flight and I wince the whole time! It gets very heavy and there’s no structure. 



athk said:


> I am in love with the reversible design and have my eyes set on the Anjou in black/tan. I plan to use it as my everyday work tote and also carry my laptop in it. Is this a terrible idea? I am worried about handles cracking and understand that carrying heavy stuff is a no-go for the St Louis. Anybody used the Anjou to carry a laptop and share their experiences so far?


----------



## Purselover724

athk said:


> I am in love with the reversible design and have my eyes set on the Anjou in black/tan. I plan to use it as my everyday work tote and also carry my laptop in it. Is this a terrible idea? I am worried about handles cracking and understand that carrying heavy stuff is a no-go for the St Louis. Anybody used the Anjou to carry a laptop and share their experiences so far?


So I got it a few weeks ago. I thought i was going to get black but seeing the grey in person I just fell in love. Plus i have the Louis Vuitton On-The-Go in black leather so I figured grey was a good change.
I LOVE the Anjou so much. I already want a second. I’m a tote girl and it might be my favorite tote of all time. That being said, I would not want to carry my laptop in it. I feel like it’s not good for the straps. I could be wrong, it might be fine, but if I need my laptop I carry other bags.


----------



## athk

Thank you both! Really appreciate these opinions - I’ll go and do some research about the Artois and the Hardy now for work bag purposes. ☺️ Unfortunately I have to carry a laptop around most days.


----------



## Swanky

After carrying my laptop just in the airport this week I’d definitely choose another bag for daily use if you must carry a laptop!


----------



## christaangelie

How


Swanky said:


> I don’t ever reverse it, no idea why lol
> It really is a fab tote! I remembered you asked for a pic yesterday while I was running errands! It’s been carried daily for over a year (I think?) and it looks brand new still.





Swanky said:


> I don’t ever reverse it, no idea why lol
> It really is a fab tote! I remembered you asked for a pic yesterday while I was running errands! It’s been carried daily for over a year (I think?) and it looks brand new still.
> 
> View attachment 5296635


How’s the corner wear of this Anjou?

I’m torn between Artois and Anjou pm for my work bag


----------



## MainlyBailey

Swanky said:


> After carrying my laptop just in the airport this week I’d definitely choose another bag for daily use if you must carry a laptop!


Hey Swanky! I know this is an old post but I’m about to get an anjou PM for work to rotate with the St Louis and I was going to carry a laptop in this one bc I thought anjous are sturdier- is this not the case??


----------



## Swanky

MainlyBailey said:


> Hey Swanky! I know this is an old post but I’m about to get an anjou PM for work to rotate with the St Louis and I was going to carry a laptop in this one bc I thought anjous are sturdier- is this not the case??


Only “sturdier” because it’s leather lined, like the SL, it’s still not meant to be a work bag. Artois is perfect for that!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Swanky said:


> Only “sturdier” because it’s leather lined, like the SL, it’s still not meant to be a work bag. Artois is perfect for that!


Gotcha. Ya, I imagine the strap would be the same. I just sent an email to goyard re another St. Louis with fraying glazing and I bought it in 2019. So I’m on the fence about getting another tote but just love the design and how light weight goyard bags are! Love your black anjou!


----------



## Swanky

Thanks, I love it so much! I've had no strap issues on any of mine.  I did wince putting a laptop in it traveling, it made it heavy and I worried about the corners of the laptop pushing/scraping the leather interior.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Swanky said:


> Thanks, I love it so much! I've had no strap issues on any of mine.  I did wince putting a laptop in it traveling, it made it heavy and I worried about the corners of the laptop pushing/scraping the leather interior.


I have 3 St Louis and all of their handles’ glazings have gotten messed up so I’m going to pray to the bag gods before buying an anjou but your love for yours really is encouraging!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Swanky said:


> Only “sturdier” because it’s leather lined, like the SL, it’s still not meant to be a work bag. Artois is perfect for that!


@Swanky  apologies for all the questions you're getting, but is Anjou not sturdy enough for water bottles and other heavy things? Or just not ideal for a laptop because of the lack of structure? Just got an Artois MM and love it but I find myself wanting another Goyard tote just a wee bit larger. My daily bag is a workhorse Neverfull GM, which spoiled me in terms of durability and size. Thank you for being our Anjou ambassador!


----------



## Swanky

unhly_msqurade said:


> @Swanky  apologies for all the questions you're getting, but is Anjou not sturdy enough for water bottles and other heavy things? Or just not ideal for a laptop because of the lack of structure? Just got an Artois MM and love it but I find myself wanting another Goyard tote just a wee bit larger. My daily bag is a workhorse Neverfull GM, which spoiled me in terms of durability and size. Thank you for being our Anjou ambassador!



No worries! It’s “sturdy”, mine often has water bottles and stuff and occasionally my laptop just in the airport. I just don’t want people thinking it’s made for work, I wouldn’t ever carry heavy stuff daily in it. 
Mine is still immaculate, zero signs of wear, I love it!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Swanky said:


> No worries! It’s “sturdy”, mine often has water bottles and stuff and occasionally my laptop just in the airport. I just don’t want people thinking it’s made for work, I wouldn’t ever carry heavy stuff daily in it.
> Mine is still immaculate, zero signs of wear, I love it!


Thanks so much, Swanky! And happy holidays if you celebrate


----------

